

New feature? Google Image Search... Image Search? - zacharycohn
http://www.zaccohn.com/2012/07/google-image-search-image-search/

======
notatoad
not even close to a new feature. Google has had reverse image search for
probably about a year now.

~~~
JeremyBanks
Yup.

Search by text, voice, or image - Google Inside Search Blog - July 14th, 2011
[http://insidesearch.blogspot.ca/2011/06/search-by-text-
voice...](http://insidesearch.blogspot.ca/2011/06/search-by-text-voice-or-
image.html)

~~~
icebraining
Previous discussion on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2653870>

------
andypants
It's been around for a while.

If you click the camera icon in the search bar, you can enter an image URL
instead of uploading one.

------
CYPHERDSOUL
Wow, this is old news, guess you guys don't even know about voice search on
the desktop : <http://goo.gl/muLG1> Google is like the mythical hydra, only
it's real!

------
mhlakhani
Won't this kill off services such as TinEye? From what I gather, this feature
pretty much is exactly the service they provide; it's not unreasonable to
think Google can pull it off better with their resources.

------
conradfr
This is a fantastic feature, especially to discover in what place a photo has
been taken etc.

Now you can get funny results when putting face pictures.

